# Lost Sound (partially) after power outage



## drdachel (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's a fun one. Yesterday we had two very brief power outages (a second each). My t.v. is on a surge protector but not a UPS. 

Last night when we went to watch t.v. the sound would not work. We have the t.v. internally muted and just listen to sound via low end surround sound system. I unmuted t.v. and it would not work either. The remotes are working and volume bars are both moving up and down. 

Here's the interesting part. If I turn on PS3, the sound on both t.v. and surround sound work fine. If I turn on DVD, the surround sound works fine but t.v. does not (I'm honestly not sure if surround sound automatically mutes t.v. by default - never tried before).

Anyhow, here are the details on my equipment. Let me know if you need more info to troubleshoot.

T.V. - Samsung LN-T4665F, 46", LCD
[url]http://www.samsunglnt4665f.com/[/URL]


Surround Sound - Phillips HTS3151D [url]http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/h/hts3151d_37b/hts3151d_37b_pss_aen.pdf[/URL]


Thanks,
Dan


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Its one of two things:

the audio output of the source (cable box/sat decoder) has failed
the audio input of the TV has failed

Do you have another TV that you know works? Move the box there and test to see if it works. If so, the TV audio has failed and a call to Samsung is in your future - get a good book to read while you wait.


----------

